# Lakers have interest in Robert "Tractor" Traylor



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers have interest in Robert "Tractor" Traylor



> Power forward Robert "Tractor" Traylor, released by the Cavs this summer, still hopes to return to Cleveland. "It's possible," said Traylor, who will be conducting his final camp of the summer this week at University School Upper Campus. "We've had conversations. I hope we talk some more. We'll see what happens." Traylor said he also had heard from Atlanta, New Jersey and the *Los Angeles Lakers.*


Bwahahahahahah...


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Please no!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

So guys like this are the reason why we have no PG, Tractor Traylor ? Just having to deal with th fat jokes alone is a big enough reason to not sign the guy.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

In other news, half of Laker Nation has interest in suicide.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Hell no!! :curse:


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm going to take some heat for this I'm sure, but I've never been one to mind taking the contrarion point of view:

Funny as it might sound, the tractor might be a solid contributor on a team like this. While the Lakers have added two big players this offseason, the fact remains that with the exception of Brian Grant who may or may not be back next season, the Lakers are still devoid of any "bruisers" on the block. I think they could use someone like Traylor, who was slimmed down and improved his overall game markedly last season translating into a beefier role in the Cavs rotation. He posted career-highs in points and rebounds for the Cavs and actually showed some semblance of maturity and dare I say leadership on the court as well.

Before last season I was the first one in line to smack this guy for having a ton of talent, (no pun intended-okay I lied) and languishing on the bench due to his lack of work ethic. But now it seems as if he's making a serious effort to become a viable commodity in the league, which given his draft-day status leaves him with a monstrous amount of pride to redeem. He's not Charles Barkley by any stretch, but he truly is a talented offensive player and rebounder who doesn't mind using his still-ample girth to plow through defenders. As much as I like Brian Cook, the Lakers need a big man who won't float along the perimeter and cast-off game after game like Quentin Richardson. Bring him in, couldn't possibly make things worse.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

I mostly kidding, but this just seems destined to be a bad move in LA. Kwame, Bynum, _and_ Bynum all trying to prove themselves on the same team?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

o god no


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

ClayVTrainum said:


> I mostly kidding, but this just seems destined to be a bad move in LA. Kwame, Bynum, _and_ Bynum all trying to prove themselves on the same team?


Traylor has nothing to "prove." We aren't expecting anything more than what he has done for the Cavs and Hornets. 

Look at our big men situation. Right now if we cut Grant our best option at backup center is Cook since Kwame will start at PF. And we NEED to use the MLE on a PG unless we get lucky with a amnesty guy that really wants to be here. Beggers can't be choosers.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He had a very good year last year with the Cavs. I think he would be an excellent pick-up. How many of you guys saw him play last year. The only thing is how much money does he want.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'd take him over Slava, Cook, and Grant. And I still think he sucks.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> He had a very good year last year with the Cavs. I think he would be an excellent pick-up. How many of you guys saw him play last year. The only thing is how much money does he want.


In addition to yourself (I'm assuming)? Jamel and I are the only other ones who did see him play. I would assume more than the minimum/less than the mid...2-2.5 mil?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I think around 2 would be right for 2 years.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

He's better than Slava and Cook, so I'd definitely take him for the minimum.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

this guy is a joke end of story


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

:|


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> this guy is a joke end of story


The joke was trading Nowitzki for him, but don't hate on the guy for no reason. Compare his career numbers to Slava's, (who's making 3 mil this upcoming season) Brian Cook's and Chris Mihm's >>>>>>>> *Traylor* vs.*Medvedenko* *Cook* *Mihm*

Brian Grant is the only one who's put up "decent" numers and newly acquired Kwame Brown has yet to prove he's a legitimate front-liner. You could do MUCH worse than Robert Traylor.


----------



## luizmelo (Sep 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'd take him over Slava, Cook, and Grant. And I still think he sucks.


 It´s sad, but it´s true... At least we all know what this guy can do. If we can sign he for the minimun... Wait!! With our GM...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Traylor is not that bad at all... Don't let his lard-*** persona frighten you... He is a polished low-post scorer and could eventually be of some factor in the Lakers roster...

That being said, i dread the day when all the Lakers come up in FA is Tractor Traylor...


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

This whole thing is a joke....


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

My realistic/best case scenario for the rest of the offseason would be...

1) Sign Derek Anderson to part of the MLE: 2yrs/$5M
2) Release Brian Grant as part of amnesty provision
3) Sign Tyronn Lue to LLE: 2yrs/$3M
4) Sign Andrew DeClercq to part of the MLE: 2yrs/$5M
5) Trade Devean George and Slava Medvedenko for P.J. Brown

PG: Derek Anderson...Tyronn Lue...Sasha Vujacic...Smush Parker
SG: Kobe Bryant...Von Wafer
SF: Lamar Odom...Jumaine Jones...Luke Walton
PF: Kwame Brown...P.J. Brown...Brian Cook
C: Chris Mihm...Andrew DeClercq...Andrew Bynum


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

im not to famailiar with Andrew DeClercq can any1 fill me in?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> My realistic/best case scenario for the rest of the offseason would be...
> 
> 1) Sign Derek Anderson to part of the MLE: 2yrs/$5M
> 2) Release Brian Grant as part of amnesty provision
> ...


Wouldn't the best case scenario involve KEEPING Grant? Your signature and this post leads me to believe he's a cancer or something.

And I would take Traylor over DeClercq.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> im not to famailiar with Andrew DeClercq can any1 fill me in?


Just think of Mihm with less athletic ability and no post moves.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> Just think of Mihm with less athletic ability and no post moves.


ooo in that case....sign em!!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jeez you guys really are bashing a guy who will come over for the minimum and be a valuable contributor off the bench? Signing him as a backup make a lot of sense for the Lakers. But I guess you guys want HOF'ers coming off the bench instead of a role player who will do what is asked of him. His contract probably would also end to when you guys are looking to add FA's so he won't be taking up cap space

Basically he's a good locker room presense (unlike someone like Kwame) and he'll bang down low. Unlike Kwame and Mihm, you'll get everything his fat body can give each night and he can play the enforcer role. He's a huge upgrade over Cook, Slava, and Bynum. The Lakers with Tractor could basically now have nothing spectacular but solid frontcourt rotation which could support Odom and Kobe. Unlike Mihm as well he won't wilt on the road. But I guess that's too little for a backup player who will make the minimum and be able to play both the 3 and 4


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> My realistic/best case scenario for the rest of the offseason would be...
> 
> 1) *Sign Derek Anderson to part of the MLE: 2yrs/$5M*
> 2) Release Brian Grant as part of amnesty provision
> ...


Isn't the $5 million figure the entire MLE, even if it's only for 2 years?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Locke said:


> Isn't the $5 million figure the entire MLE, even if it's only for 2 years?


I think he means give them each a 2-year deal worth $5 million but 2.5 mil in the first year.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

why dont u bring in oliver miller or shawn kemp. they are both fat too


----------



## Obesa cantavit (Jul 16, 2005)

More like Dr. Buss is interested on performing liposuction on tractor traylor.


Damian nice post, i think those would be great moves, although i dont know how feasible it will be to get pj brown for that trade, considering he is the only reliable player for the hornets and was 5th in MVP voting last season.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Obesa cantavit said:


> More like Dr. Buss is interested on performing liposuction on tractor traylor.
> 
> 
> Damian nice post, i think those would be great moves, although i dont know how feasible it will be to get pj brown for that trade, considering he is the only reliable player for the hornets and was 5th in MVP voting last season.


They dealt Baron Davis for expirings...why not deal P.J. Brown for expirings?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

http://www.nypost.com/sports/nets/27091.htm 



NY Post - League sources claimed that the Nets are close to reaching an agreement with Cleveland free agent Robert "Tractor" Traylor, the 6-8, 284-pound hulk who could fortify the forward line.

Traylor did not have his option picked up by the Cavaliers earlier this summer.

The Nets have $1.6 million remaining from their mid-level exception.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Thank the lord :banana:


----------

